# I can't cut my toddlers nails!!



## Mee_Mummy

I can't cut DS's nails. He won't let me do them if he's awake, I get kicked and he a massive tantrum, he's really bad. I can't do them when he's asleep because he that ticklish that I can't cut his toe nails as he moves his feet and pulls them out my hands and all sorts & then he will wakeup because he's been too disturbed.

He's now got into the habit of biting his fingernails but I don't like it at all. What am I meant to do? Xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Eek. I have never tried to do Paiges nails when she is awake! I have also never cut her toenails :\

I do her fingernails when she is asleep, they actually need done just now... maybe Ill do them later! And when I am changing her and playing with her when she lies down, I just pick her toenails if they are a little long, although they hardly ever get long. Id probably chop her toes off if I tried to cut them!

Maybe you could pick them? (That sounds horrible haha but I do it!) Not very good advice, but I tried!


----------



## Delamere19

I have never had a problem with cutting Sams nails luckily. I just do them when he really tired and lying on me watching tv. The telly is a good distraction.


----------



## Mee_Mummy

I can't pick them, he won't let me! And even the tele is not a good enough distraction for me to cut his nails! :( xx


----------



## QTPie

I also do it infront of the tele (usually his favourite -"Jake and the Neverland Pirates"....). Have you tried a nail file (emry board?) - a lot gentler and they don't think that you are trying to cut their fingers off.... :winkwink: (also great for the sharp bits...)


----------



## Mee_Mummy

Nope not tried a nail file. Might have to give that a go. And my DS loves Jake and the Neverland pirates too! X


----------



## Sazzoire

If Lucy won't let me do it while she is distracted by the tv, I put the clippers in my pocket and then when she falls asleep in the car, I whip out the cutters and do it right there in the car.... I haven't managed her toe nails yet but they are desperate!!


----------



## Carlyp1990

i guess im lucky because ive always done katies nails while she was awake so shes used to it now and just sits and watches me doing them.
could you give him something to eat that he can hold in one hand and cut the nails on the other hand? like a banana or biscuit or something you know he loves xx


----------



## QTPie

Mee_Mummy said:


> Nope not tried a nail file. Might have to give that a go. And my DS loves Jake and the Neverland pirates too! X

Your DS has great taste.... Give an emry file a go during Jake... Good luck! x


----------



## Mee_Mummy

I don't even think food is a good enough distraction. He hates the scissors. He's only just started liking the hairdressers. Xx


----------



## Lulu

I can only use nail clippers, the little ones you get. I used to only be able to do it when he was asleep in the car! I used to take him out in the car especially to cut his nails as soon as he fell asleep!

But recently I've been able to cut them when he's awake, normally in front of the telly, it doesn't always work though, I have to wait till he's in the right mood though. I try to explain to him way I need to cut his nails, sometimes it's successful - sometimes I get one hand done and it can take another day or two to get the other one done.


----------



## freckleonear

Have you tried explaining to him why you need to do it? My son used to be a nightmare to cut his nails at about that age, then one day I just told him calmly why I needed to do it and why he needed to keep still. I never had a problem after that.


----------



## SophiasMummy

My LO loves having her fingernails clipped, but I have to pin her down to do her toe nails, not horribly its just that she has extreamly ticklish feet so I have to get a good grip so she doesnt move lol, she thinks it funny and after a minute she will just try take her feet away every so often. I couldnt do it in her sleep as she fidgits real bad and wakes up easily x


----------



## starlight2801

I can't cut or file my daughter nails so I have to pick them off when they start to break.
I know it's not very good but if she's awake she won't keep still, if she's asleep she wakes up and if she see's the nail file she screams so no choice really


----------



## x__amour

I have to have my DH there to help distract LO. We usually put on Baby Einstein and I have to do it as quickly as possible!


----------

